# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khi nhắc đến Campuchia, chúng ta nghĩ ngay đến hình ảnh của Angkor. Một nét đặc trưng của đất nước này. Tuy nhiên, sau khi xem xong những thông tin mà Didau giới thiệu ngay dưới đây, chắc chắn sẽ làm các bạn thay đổi chút xíu suy nghĩ về đất nước Campuchia này. Một đất nước có một vùng biển nước ấm, trong vắt, cát trắng và rất mịn còn chưa được khai thác nhiều bởi du lịch. Hãy tìm hiểu và tự mình khám phá điều này nhé! Chúng mình đảm bảo sẽ không làm các bạn thất vọng khi bạn ở đó  :Big Grin:  

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.995.000 - 6.345.000Phương tiện: Xe + TàuMùng 1 tết (23/1), Mùng 4 tết (26/1)

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu cao tốc Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá. 
(Giờ tàu dự kiến RG – PQ lúc 08:00 ; PQ – RG lúc 13:00 )Xe lượt đi SG – Rạch Giá (giường nằm); Rạch Giá – SG (xe ghế ngồi)Xe tại Phú Quốc đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình.Khách sạn: Theo sự lựa chọn của Quý khách, tiêu chuẩn 2 người lớn/phòng, lẻ khách ngủ phòng 3 (phòng 2 + giường phụ); trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ.Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (03 bữa điểm tâm và 05 bữa chính)Tham quan theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng ViệtBảo hiểm du lịch: mức tối đa 20.000.000đồng /01 trường hợpNón FIDITOUR + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 01 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày. 

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hành trình dấu ấn thuần Việt II (Tết nguyên đán)*

Thời gian: 18 ngày - 17 đêmGiá tour: 19.019.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: Mùng 4 Tết Âm Lịch ( 26/01/2012 )

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay (01 lượt): Hà Nội – Sài Gòn.Tàu lửa (Khứ hồi): Hà Nội – Lào Cai – Hà NộiXe đời mới máy lạnh theo tiêu chuẩn du lịch.Tất cả chi phí thắng cảnh có trong chương trìnhThuyền trên Sông Hương nghe hò Huế & thuyền tham quan Động Phong Nha, Chùa Hương, Tam Cốc, Vịnh Hạ Long.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn du lịch (2 khách/ phòng).Ăn uống gồm 35 bữa trưa + chiều & 17 bữa điểm tâm: Với các món đặc sản địa phương.Hướng dẫn Viên phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.Khăn lạnh, nước uống trên đường, Quà tặng, rút thăm nhận quà may mắn.Bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch trọn tour – Bồi thường 20.000.000 đ/trường hợp.10% Thuế VAT.

* Giá tour không bao gồm:  Phí tham quan Vinpearland hoặc KDL Suối Khoáng nóng Tháp Bà, dịch vụ ghế dù, tắm nước ngọt tại bãi biển, Nhạc nước, Cáp treo Vinpearland, Chùa Hương, Chùa Đồng & các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty Thuần Việt Travel.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Campuchia - Huyền thoại Angkor*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.900.000 VND/ KháchPhương tiện: XeKhởi hành: Mùng 2 Tết (24/01) - Mùng 3 Tết (25/01)

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 5* ( 2 khách/phòng), bố trí 3 khách/phòng nếu cần thiết.Phnôm Pênh: Nagaworld Hotel hoặc tương đương.Siêm Riệp: Frangipani Boutique (Khách sạn kiểu Châu Âu)Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.Xe du lịch đạt chuẩn đưa đón tham quan suốt chương trình.Vé tham quan theo chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên theo chăm sóc ĐoànTrưởng đoàn Liên Bang theo đoàn từ Việt NamBảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế mức bồi thường tối đa: 10.000 USD/trường hợp.Qùa tặng du lịch: Nón du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty Liên Bang Travelink.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tp.HCM - Siem Reap - PhnomPenh - Tp. HCM*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 4.800.000Phương tiện: XeKhởi hành: Mùng 1, 2, 3, 4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Khách sạn: 4* (2 khách/ phòng)Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: gồm 04 bữa sáng và 07 bữa chính; nước uống 01chai/ người/ngàyVận chuyển, hướng dẫn viên, vé tham quan theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế trong suốt chuyến đi 

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Visa nhập cảnh Cambodia: 526.000 VND/ khách, Phụ thu phòng đơn: 1.471.000 VND / khách, Hộ chiếu, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình., Tiền điện thoại, giặt ủi, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan & các chi phí cá nhân khác… 

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## leminhminh6869

DU LỊCH MUA SẮM QUẢNG CHÂU 5 NGÀY

Vina Holiday Travel chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch mua sắm Quảng Châu giá rẻ từ 5.599.000VNĐ trọn gói
Liên hệ đặt tour: 0422400222 - 0422400333


HÀ NỘI – QUẢNG CHÂU


(05 Ngày / 04 Đêm)

Thời gian 4 ngày 3 đêm


Hot! giá tour chỉ từ 5.599.000 VNĐ




Liên hệ ngay: 0422400222 - 0422400333

xem thêm tại: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v


Ngày 1:     HÀ NỘI – BẰNG TƯỜNG – QUẢNG CHÂU            (Ăn tối)        


12h00: xe và HDV của Vina Holiday đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xuất phát đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. Trên đường đi xe dừng chân tại thị trấn Mẹt, quý khách nghỉ ngơi ít phút và thưởng thức đặc sản của vùng núi xứ Lạng như: Bánh Giò, Bánh Chưng Nếp Cẩm, Măng Muối...Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. 
Chiều đoàn đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Việt Nam và làm thủ tục nhập cảnh vào Trung Quốc. Xe đón đoàn tại cửa khẩu Trung Quốc sau đó xuất phát đi Bằng Tường, tại đây đoàn có thể tản bộ quanh thị trấn Bằng Tường. Sau khi ăn tối Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Quảng Châu bằng ô tô giường nằm chất lượng cao (mỗi người một giường, xe ô tô có điều hòa).
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe.

Ngày 2:      QUẢNG CHÂU                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)


Đến Quảng Châu, xe và hướng dẫn viên bản địa đưa đoàn đến nhà hàng ăn sáng. Đoàn đi thăm quan Công viên Việt Tú, Tượng Ngũ Dương, Xưởng sản xuất đồ trang sức bằng ngọc nổi tiếng
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Du khách tự do thăm quan thành phố về đêm, mua sắm hàng hoá tại phố đi bộ Bắc Kinh.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Furama 3* hoặc khách sạn Long Châu 3*.

Ngày 3:     QUẢNG CHÂU                   (Ăn sáng, trưa,tối)


Sau khi ăn sáng HDV đưa đoàn đi thăm quan: Công Viên Hoàng Hoa Cương - viếng mộ liệt sĩ Phạm Hồng Thái, tư vấn sức khỏe miễn phí tại Bảo Thụ Đường.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Du khách tự do thăm quan thành phố về đêm, mua sắm hàng hoá tại phố đi bộ Thượng Hải Cửu.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Furama 3* hoặc khách sạn Long Châu 3*.

Ngày 4:     QUẢNG CHÂU – BẰNG TƯỜNG          (Ăn sáng, trưa,tối)


Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách tự do đi mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại, các chợ bán buôn của Quảng Châu như: Bạch Mã, Thiên Mã….
Trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng (gần khách sạn)
Chiều, Đoàn tự do cho đến khi ăn tối, HDV đưa Đoàn lên ôtô giường nằm về Bằng Tường
Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

Ngày 5:      BẰNG TƯỜNG – HÀ NỘI                                                                         


Sáng đoàn về đến Bằng Tường, sau đó xe đưa đoàn trở về cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan nhập cảnh trở lại Việt Nam
Xe đón đoàn tại cửa khẩu đưa đoàn về HN trên đường về đoàn dừng chân tại thị trấn Mẹt nghỉ ngơi ít phút có thể mua một số đặc sản miền núi về làm quà
Đoàn tới Hà Nội kết thúc chương trình.




GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: (Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 32 khách trở lên)


Người lớn

Nghỉ phòng đơn

5.599.000 vnđ

620.000 vnđ


Trẻ em
- Từ 03 tuổi – 05 tuổi: 50% giá tour (ở ghép với bố mẹ, các dịch vụ khác như người lớn).
- Từ 05 tuổi – 11 tuổi: 75% giá tour (ở ghép với bố mẹ, các dịch vụ khác như người lớn).
- Từ 11 tuổi trở lên: 100% giá tour. 


Giá tour bao gồm:


1.  Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 khách/một phòng, lẻ nam lẻ nữ sẽ ngủ phòng 3 người)


2.  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (8 món + 1 canh + tráng miệng)


3.  Xe ô tô ghế ngồi: Hà Nội – Hữu Nghị Quan – Hà Nội.


4.  Vé xe ôtô giường nằm: Bằng Tường – Quảng Châu – Bằng Tường


5.  Xe ôtô tại Quảng Châu theo chương trình


6.  Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến


7.  Vé tham quan theo chương trình


8.  Bảo hiểm tại Trung Quốc: mức đền bù là: 300.000 NDT


9.  Visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc


Không bao gồm:


1.  Phí phòng đơn, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống


2.  Hộ chiếu


3.  Đồ uống hành lý quá cước


4.  Tiền điện thoại, giặt là, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe …..




+ Đợt 01: Từ 22/12/2011 – 26/12/2011 (Dịp Noel) 
+ Đợt 02: Từ 30/12/2011 – 03/01/2012 (Tết Dương lịch)
+ Đợt 03: Từ 12/01/2012 – 16/01/2012 
+ Đợt 04: Từ 09/02/2012 – 13/02/2012


(Mỗi đợt tour cần tối thiểu phải là 32 và tối đa 200 khách)

• Mọi thắc mắc về chương trình tour vui lòng liên hệ: 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ALI THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ (VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL) 
Điện thoại: (04) 22400222 - (04) 22400333


Hotline: 0945. 836.836 (Ms Lan Anh) – 0169.386.9999 (Ms Hương)





TẠI SAO BẠN NÊN ĐẾN QUẢNG CHÂU???


Vina Holiday tổng hợp một số bài viết trên internet về Quảng Châu và các địa chỉ mua sắm, ăn uống, thăm quan tại Quảng Châu


Nếu Nam Ninh (tỉnh Quảng Tây) đang trở thành địa chỉ mua sắm giá rẻ cuốn hút khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới với... “hàng hiệu siêu giả” thì Quảng Châu (tỉnh Quảng Đông) còn “hoành tráng” hơn vì được xem là chợ đồ nhái sầm uất nhất Trung Quốc.


“Mình đang tính mở một cửa hiệu bán quà lưu niệm, giày dép, túi xách, áo quần như bà chị ở Hà Nội đang làm. Bà ấy toàn đánh hàng ở Quảng Châu nên bây giờ mình sang đấy xem hàng thế nào”, lời rủ rê của một người bạn đã đưa tôi đến chợ Quảng Châu.


Lò sản xuất quần áo “liên hiệp quốc”


Chu Tiến Minh - người Trung Quốc nói tiếng Việt sõi như... người Việt - được một người bạn giới thiệu đưa chúng tôi dạo chợ Quảng Châu. Làm công việc đưa người từ VN sang đi mua hàng được bốn năm nay, khách của Minh chủ yếu ở Hà Nội và TP.HCM.


Nơi đầu tiên Minh đưa chúng tôi đến là chợ quần áo Bạc Má, “chợ bán quần áo sầm uất nhất, đông khách nhất ở khu vực Đông Sơn của thành phố Quảng Châu”. Mới bước vào bên trong tôi đã... hết hồn: cửa hiệu san sát, quần áo treo la liệt.


Cầu thang cuốn đưa lên tầng một và quang cảnh “hoành tráng” hiện ra trước mắt: dọc hành lang đi chung, các cô bán hàng đứng tràn ra cả lối đi, âm thanh của tiếng gọi mời hỗn độn, trên người các cô là những bộ đồ đắt nhất của cửa hiệu mình. Ai đi qua cũng bị lôi tay mời nhìn, khách có thể nhìn các cô thoải mái, thậm chí... sờ luôn cả áo, váy.


“Mua đi, veste này may kiểu mới nhất của Valentino đấy” - Minh phiên dịch theo lời của cô bán hàng đứng làm mẫu. Gian hàng này chuyên bán đồ veste nữ (dạng công sở), “người mẫu” đứng bán là ba cô gái ra sức quay tới quay lui làm dáng.


Tôi lật thử bên trong thấy đường may rất sắc sảo, miếng vải lớp túi lót in mờ tên “Valentino”, các tem size, bảng hướng dẫn giặt, nút dự phòng... đều đầy đủ các đặc điểm mà thương hiệu này hay sử dụng. Đâu chỉ Valentino, từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Mango, Milano, Versace... đến những thương hiệu nội địa đang nổi ở Trung Quốc đều có mặt ở chợ này.


Tôi thừ người ra khi nhìn thấy cái áo sơmi hiệu Tommy treo trên giá, người bán ra giá chắc nịch: “Mua 20 cái trở lên 60 tệ/áo” (khoảng 120.000 đồng), mua lẻ 170 tệ/áo”, trong khi ở Bắc Kinh cũng cái áo ấy trong cửa hàng hiệu là... 350 tệ/áo!


Cả buổi sáng chúng tôi chỉ đi hết tầng một, mà phải bỏ bớt nhiều gian hàng vì không đủ sức. Với diện tích mỗi gian hàng 8-12m2, một hành lang có hơn 50 gian hàng mà chợ này có đến sáu tầng, mỗi tầng 5-6 hành lang, tính ra số gian hàng vượt cả ngàn!


Mê cung hàng siêu giả


Chợ Kim Triệu chuyên bán túi xách và da các loại trên đường Quý Hoa Cương (cũng thuộc khu Đông Sơn) là một cao ốc sang trọng, sạch sẽ. Bên trong khu nhà trệt, hàng loạt các panô hào nhoáng treo phía cao trên tường, liệt kê đầy đủ các thương hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng, từ Louis VuiTSn, Gucci, Burberry... đến Versace, Prada, CK... “Cửa hàng ở đây là đại lý của các hãng nổi tiếng?” - tôi hỏi Minh và được đáp: “Ồ, thích treo gì chẳng được! Muốn hiệu nào có hiệu đó, có khó gì!”.


Chúng tôi ghé vào gian hàng chuyên bán các loại cặp da hiệu Prada, lóa mắt trước một chiếc cặp có khóa mạ vàng óng ả, toàn bộ cặp được làm bằng da nguyên chất, mềm mại, bề mặt căng bóng, nồng mùi da. Nhờ Minh hỏi giá, tôi giật thót cả tim khi được biết loại này chỉ bán sỉ, phải đặt hàng từ 50 cái trở lên, giá chỉ 170 tệ/cái! Vì mới tuần trước cũng cái cặp này ở một siêu thị tại TP.HCM, tôi thấy bảng treo 1,85 triệu đồng, đắt gần bảy lần! Còn dây nịt Louis VuiTSn giá sỉ 80 tệ/dây, mua lẻ 120 tệ/dây vẫn không thấy... đứt ruột vì ở TP.HCM hiệu dây nổi tiếng này ít nhất cũng trên 1,5 triệu đồng/dây.


Khách nước ngoài đến chợ khá đông. Tôi lẻn vào một gian hàng trưng nhãn Joyce vì trông thấy hai người nước ngoài đang xem mẫu. Cả hai cầm một hộp đựng danh thiếp, một bóp (ví) nam và một hộp đựng thuốc lá săm soi thật kỹ. Tôi cũng lấy một hộp lên xem.


Bên ngoài bọc da thật đẹp với đường may rất kỹ, gọng inox hai bên nắp hộp mạ sáng loáng mỗi khi mở, trên đầu nắp hộp không một vết nhăn da mỗi khi đóng hay mở với hiệu Joyce được khắc sắc sảo.


Giá sỉ rẻ đến mức tôi phải hỏi đi hỏi lại những bốn lần vì sợ nghe nhầm: 12 tệ/cái (24.000 đồng), còn mua lẻ 16 tệ/cái (32.000 đồng). Cũng loại hộp này cùng hiệu, ở khu vực đường Nguyễn Trãi, nơi được mệnh danh là chuyên bán đồ hiệu ở TP.HCM, được bán giá 380.000 đồng/hộp vì người bán nói rằng “hàng nhập 100% của Mỹ đó!”.


Khi tôi ra ngoài cũng là lúc chủ tiệm sai nhân viên bỏ hộp, đóng thùng cho hai vị khách nước ngoài kia. Tôi hơi ngạc nhiên khi thấy toàn bộ hộp mà hai vị khách chọn mua đều không đóng mác Joyce, nhưng vỡ lẽ khi gặp lại hai vị khách dưới tầng trệt, nơi có một gian hàng đặc biệt: chuyên cung cấp logo, dấu cho mọi nhãn hiệu, có thể “cộp” lên dù món hàng làm bằng bất kỳ nguyên liệu nào!


“Đừng mơ đang xài đồ hiệu”


Về nước, đến một trong những nơi mua sắm được mệnh danh là sang trọng và đắt giá nhất TP.HCM hiện nay. Chọn gian hàng hiệu Charriol của Geneva, tôi đề nghị cô nhân viên bán hàng cho xem hộp của chiếc thắt lưng đang được trưng bày ở khu vực “hàng mới về”, vì mẫu dây thắt lưng chưng trong tủ kính chẳng khác gì chiếc thắt lưng tôi đã xem trong gian hàng Charriol ở... chợ Kim Triệu nên tôi muốn xem cái hộp có khác hay không.


Cô bán hàng mời: “Dây nịt không có bảo hành. Hàng tụi tôi nhập từ Singapore. Nếu có vấn đề gì thì cứ mang ra chỗ này là được!”. Mắt tôi bị hoa lên khi thấy giá ghi 1,61 triệu đồng, gấp bảy lần giá ở Kim Triệu! Vòng sang gian hàng Bonia, một tâm trạng rối bời lại xuất hiện khi chiếc xắc tay bảng giá ghi 2,96 triệu đồng cũng chẳng khác gì chiếc có giá 170 tệ (340.000 đồng) ở Quảng Châu. Cô bán hàng nói đây là hàng được sản xuất tại... Malaysia và cũng không có bảo hành.


Xem thêm một loạt các thương hiệu nổi tiếng khác như Braun Buffel, Guy Laroche, Guess..., hầu hết sản phẩm túi xách, bóp, cặp đi làm... ở đây đều rất đắt, thấp nhất cũng trên 1 triệu đồng/món. Càng giật mình hơn khi xem qua bộ đồ veste hiệu Ungaro của nam, chủ cửa hàng “hét” 8,08 triệu đồng/bộ. Cũng bộ veste này, cũng chất liệu vải này, đường chỉ may này, ở chợ Bạc Má hàng “siêu đẹp” cũng chỉ độ 400 tệ/bộ!


Khi quay lưng bước đi, tôi chỉ ước giá như mình chưa từng biết đến một ngôi chợ “siêu nhái” như thế ở Kim Triệu, để lòng thôi dậy lên nỗi tiếc của khi lời của người bạn đi cùng ở Quảng Châu cứ lảng vảng bên tai: “Từ nay về sau đừng có mơ là mình đang được xài đồ hiệu nhé!”.


CÁC ĐIỂM MUA SẮM LÝ TƯỞNG Ở QUẢNG CHÂU


Tại Quảng Châu, mỗi loại hàng hoá đều có một chợ riêng, chỉ chuyên kinh doanh một loại hàng hoá...


- Quần áo: chợ Bạc Mả (tiếng Việt là Bạch Mã) là chợ bán buôn quần áo, toàn bộ người Việt nam đều sang đâu lấy hàng về Việt nam bán tại các shop thời trang, giá cả cực rẻ nếu mua số lượng nhiều (từ 5-10 cái trở lên), còn nếu mua 1 cái rất đắt, đắt gần bằng 10 cái và nhiều khi họ cũng không thèm bán cho mình. Các bạn sẽ hoa mắt vì nhiều loại quần áo và các cô bán hàng đẹp như người mẫu.


- Chợ đồ len: nằm trên đường Dezheng nan Lu, gần khách sạn Đức Chính cách khoảng 500m, từ khách sạn Đức Chính rẻ phải theo đường Dezheng nan Lu sẽ gặp chợ bên phía bên phải của đường.
- Chợ đồ da: nằm trên đường Jiefang Beilu và đường Ziyuangang Lu, các
trung tâm như Guihualou leather mall, YiSen Leather Building …. Tại đây bán các loại như túi da, ví da, các bạn mà vào đây thì mê mẩn, các hàng hiệu nổi tiếng đều được làm giả như thật, giá rất rẻ nếu mua từ 5-10 cái trở lên, mua 1 cái giá rất đắt hoặc không bán.
- Chợ giầy dép: tên là Metropolis Shoes city nằm đối diện chợ đồ chơi
One Link International Plaza, nằm trên đường Jiefang nan Lu, góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu. Chợ này bán buôn tất cả các thể loại giầy dép, hàng hiệu, hàng nhái rất rẻ, như thật. Nếu mua nhiều giá rẻ đến sửng sốt.
- Chợ đồ lưu niệm: nằm trên đường Yide Lu, tại góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu. Đối diện chợ đồ chơi One Link International Plaza và Chợ giầy dép Metropolis Shoes city. Chợ bán buôn bán lẻ các loại đồ lưu niệm.
- Chợ đồ chơi: tên là One Link International Plaza, địa chỉ 39 đường Jiefang nan Lu (Lu có nghĩa là phố, nan là Nam) tại góc ngã tư đường Yide Lu và Jiefang nan Lu.
- Chợ máy tính, linh kiện máy tính: chợ điện tử Thiên Hô, nằm trên đường Tianhe Lu và đường Shipai XiLu chuyên bán buôn, lẻ các loại máy tính, linh kiện máy tính. Đây là một chợ cực lớn, các công ty máy tính tại Việt nam đều nhập hàng về từ đây.
- Chợ điện thoại: tên là Photography electronics city, nằm trên đường Luyin Lu, tại đây có 2 chợ điện thoại, máy ảnh, loa đài. Một bên chuyên bán đồ cũ và một bên chuyên bán đồ mới. Chợ có đủ thể loại điện thoại, hàng thật, hàng nhái hàng hiệu đều có, nếu mua số lượng lớn giá rất rẻ.
- Beijing Lu: đây là phố đi bộ nổi tiếng Quảng Châu và cũng là một
trung tâm mua sắm, hàng hoá đắt nhưng cũng có nhiều cửa hàng bán quần áo, túi da, ví da rẻ đến không tưởng tượng nổi. Phố này ngày cũng như đêm đều rất đông đúc.

----------

